
Kubernetes – A Practical Introduction for Application Developers - kiyanwang
https://godaddy.github.io/2018/05/02/kubernetes-introduction-for-developers/
======
tango12
I really want Kubernetes to become as accessible as possible to developers.

There are a few key problems though from a dev's POV:

1) Concept creep: How much kubernetes do I need to know to be productive?

2) Local development and workflows: It's still super painful to run a full-on
Kubernetes environment locally. Are we moving to a future where a microservice
is developed locally and then any kind of "integration" testing can only be
done by deploying to a Kubernetes cluster? Tools like gitkube, ksync help.

